# Coolest Camera?



## Animaniac888 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Tuffythepug (Aug 11, 2012)

The Leica does have a certain amount of sex appeal.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 11, 2012)

The Hasselblad 500cm. They're like a fine wine.... they only get better with age.





What? You're limiting me to digital? BAM.... 500cm, or 503 with the digiback. I think I just had one....


----------



## bhop (Aug 11, 2012)

For me, it's a toss up between a Leica M3 and Nikon F4s


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 11, 2012)

Animaniac888 said:


> That's a sexy camera you have there.




I've got a 1977 500cm in chrome and they'll have to pry it out of my cold dead hands. I'd love one of the CFV digibacks but short of winning the lottery I won't be affording one any time soon.


----------



## JAC526 (Aug 11, 2012)

My Mamiya RB67.  And my Oly EPL-2.  And my F100.  And my Cannonet QL17.  And my SRT101.

I think that's all of them.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 11, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> My Mamiya RB67.  And my Oly EPL-2.  And my F100.  And my Cannonet QL17.  And my SRT101.
> 
> I think that's all of them.





Ohhhh.... the F100 IS QUITE sexy as well. I just got mine a month ago and I have to say.... it's completely stolen all of my love from the D90. How do you like yours?


----------



## JAC526 (Aug 11, 2012)

I like it very much.  It does everything a DSLR does but with film (if that makes sense?).


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 11, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> I like it very much.  It does everything a DSLR does but with film (if that makes sense?).




When you took your first shot with it, did you look at the back and try to chimp? Tell the truth! LOL

I did. The controls on it are exactly like most of the DSLR's. Sometimes I forget that its a film body until I try to chimp.


----------



## Kazooie (Aug 11, 2012)

The sexiest camera I've ever seen was one that had hot guies painted on it in a gallery.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 11, 2012)

What the hell is a guies?


----------



## Tuffythepug (Aug 11, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> What the hell is a guies?



you know.   like guies and buies.  hot guies !


----------



## Kazooie (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah, those things that work and provide for you, and are hot!


----------



## unpopular (Aug 11, 2012)

Plaubel Makina iiiR





(The Classic Camera/ Plaubel Makina)

Polaroid 360 (sexier in real life)




(me!)


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 11, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Polaroid 360 (sexier in real life)




I just sold a 250 for $100. I still have a 100, 420, Reporter, and a Pro pack.

I sold an SX70 and two OneStep SX70's too.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 11, 2012)

^^ as a polaroid fan, you should know what makes the 690, 680 and SX70 so sexy:


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 11, 2012)

THATS.... a Polaroid I hadn't seen before. I'd love to have one of the manual versions like the 180, 195 etc...

Truthfully thought, of all the models that I've tinkered with... the 420 is my absolute favorite. Its like the plastic "diana" version of the pack film gang.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 11, 2012)

My newest love, the D3x...she is one totally sexy beast! Shown here with my 85/1.4 AF-D Nikkor prime.

nikon_d3x_test_2.jpg


----------



## unpopular (Aug 11, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> I'd love to have one of the manual versions like the 180, 195 etc...



I wish I knew of the 195 when I was shooing polaroid, stick a 2x3 graflock back on it and you'd have one hell of a medium format rangefinder. Those Zeiss finders were THE BEST finder I've ever used, and felt it was a shame that it was limited to only Polaroids.

Love the EV scale!


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Derrel (Aug 11, 2012)

Ysarex--so, what exactly is so sexy about optical and mechanical precision, rare hand-carved woods, gold-plated fittings, and old-world European master-level design, craftsmanship, and assembly? You think that's "sexy"? Snap out of it,man! I mean, who wants *like-buuttah!* control movements when one could have raspy, plastick-y Japanese-type no-lubricant-ever-needed-cause-the-parts-fit-together-so-sloppily-kinda-design??? Pish posh...all this Euro-Luxury stuff...give me stamped machine parts,robot assembled mechanisms,and injection-moulded plastics ANY DAY!


----------



## usayit (Aug 11, 2012)

I've always like those Alpa cameras....

For me

* Pentax LX2000

æRP@odms`w@kw 2000  ³ØñÌÖâ/EFuuO





* Leica M3 or M6J


----------



## Derrel (Aug 11, 2012)

Dude! What's the story on the LX *2000*? I am familiar with the LX...but whazzup with the "2000" variant? Oh, BTW, I have located another Pentax early-production zoom with in-lens AF motor. PM me for details.


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 11, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Ysarex--so, what exactly is so sexy about optical and mechanical precision, rare hand-carved woods, gold-plated fittings, and old-world European master-level design, craftsmanship, and assembly? You think that's "sexy"? Snap out of it,man! I mean, who wants *like-buuttah!* control movements when one could have raspy, plastick-y Japanese-type no-lubricant-ever-needed-cause-the-parts-fit-together-so-sloppily-kinda-design??? Pish posh...all this Euro-Luxury stuff...give me stamped machine parts,robot assembled mechanisms,and injection-moulded plastics ANY DAY!



Since you mentioned stamped machine parts --- Here's how I used to sell Hasselbads to people who walked in the camera store (30 plus years ago) asking to see Bronicas and Mamiyas. They'd say they couldn't afford the Blad. I'd explain that Swedish precision came at a price but that you got what you paid for. Every gear in the Blad was machined. Then I'd take the Bronica/Mamiya display camera off the shelf and get out my screw drivers. I had it prepped to pretty quickly remove the side panel. With the side panel off I'd place a piece of white paper on the counter and shake the Bronica/Mamiya over the paper and of course it would snow small metal dust and plastic crap. The customer (eyes bugging out) would say "what the bleep!" and I'd explain that the camera was still new and the stamped metal parts were still getting fitted. In the process they'd chew off the rough edges and the frass would mix with the grease and start abrading away the internal parts like a cancer. Worked every time.

Joe


----------



## Derrel (Aug 11, 2012)

Then you must recall the famous magazine ad campaign Hassy ran about 35 years ago, that told how they POLISHED those tiny gears--by tumbling them in barrels with, what was it? Tiny upholstery tacks and ground up walnut shells as the polishing medium? Or was it grains of wheat? The upholstery tacks got inside the teeth of the gears!!! 

Hasselblad advertisement - Google Search


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 11, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Then you must recall the famous magazine ad campaign Hassy ran about 35 years ago, that told how they POLISHED those tiny gears--by tumbling them in barrels with, what was it? Tiny upholstery tacks and ground up walnut shells as the polishing medium? Or was it grains of wheat? The upholstery tacks got inside the teeth of the gears!!!
> 
> Hasselblad advertisement - Google Search



Rice. I remember.

Joe


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't know if its sexy or not.. but I got one of these. And it works.   


View attachment 16385


----------



## usayit (Aug 11, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Dude! What's the story on the LX *2000*? I am familiar with the LX...but whazzup with the "2000" variant?



It was a variant that was released in very limited numbers to celebrate the Millennium.  Its very rare due to the limited numbers and I've never seen one in person.  I have a black paint LX but the LX2000 is absolutely stunning  (much better than the gawdy gold version).   Such "understated" beauty.  Last time I saw one for sale it was running for $3000+ USD.





> Oh, BTW, I have located another Pentax early-production zoom with in-lens AF motor. PM me for details.



Like this one?

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/collectors-corner/29492-pentaxs-early-af.html





Oh yes... someone posted a Rolleiflex!  I wish I had one... So beautiful.   I know cameras these days are functional but why can't they make them like they did in the old days...


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sexiest Camera(s) ever built  are the Nikon F and the F2 , I have often said Nikon could have skipped the F3 and continued building the F2 and not have suffered from the decision. Many many people lamented the discontinuation of the F2 when production ceased. The F was perfection out of the gate and the F2 was perfection improved.   


Besides the Nikon F was fondled by Marilyn Monroe.... that says it all. :hail:


----------



## unpopular (Aug 11, 2012)

Yep. As sexy as a brick.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 11, 2012)

Very easy

The Hermes Leica M9-P unboxed! | Japan Camera Hunter


----------



## gsgary (Aug 11, 2012)

My black M4


----------



## streetmuse (Aug 11, 2012)

FED 2


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 11, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:


> Besides the Nikon F was fondled by Marilyn Monroe.... that says it all. :hail:





Perhaps. But there's STILL a Hasselblad on the moon.....


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 11, 2012)

Animaniac888 said:


> It's about time somebody posted a TLR on this thread.





I'm simply amazed and loving the fact that this thread is dominated by the classics, and *NOT *D800's and D4's.


----------



## usayit (Aug 11, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> I'm simply amazed and loving the fact that this thread is dominated by the classics, and *NOT *D800's and D4's.



Alpa is considered a modern camera with a digital back.   It has more to do with the lack of craftsmanship in lieu of mass production that dominates products today.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 11, 2012)

There are some beauties today. The Fuji X-pro 1 and X100 come to mind:





(Fuji's Gorgeous X-Pro 1 Camera Pictured in All Its Metal Glory)

As well as the NEX-7




(http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/cameras/sony_nex_7_first_impressions.shtml)

these of course have the same appeal as classic rangefinders.

The Canonete G-III QL always has a place in my heart:




(http://www.tradebit.com/filedetail.php/141314522-canon-canonet-g3-17-g-iii-17-camera)

even if they tend to lock up. They're built like a tank - I've never successfully pulled one apart to try to lube.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 11, 2012)

I like those Fuji X Pro Cameras they are sleek like a Leica. I would not mind owning one were I a bit more wealthy.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 11, 2012)

usayit said:


> Alpa is considered a modern camera with a digital back.   It has more to do with the lack of craftsmanship in lieu of mass production that dominates products today.




Where do you buy one, and how much do they run?


----------



## unpopular (Aug 11, 2012)

Like $1650 body only at B&H, they are as awesome as they are overpriced. Truly the only real "innovation" in recent camera technology.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 11, 2012)

Just about any view camera made out of wood.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 11, 2012)

^^ I never really understood the Deardorff thing. But the Wista DX is attractive:






(Fine art Photography of ancient Great Britain of by SharpFoto)

I owned one, on the exact head actually. It wasn't real super solid, but extremely light weight.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 12, 2012)

If we are talking view cameras I would rather have a Sinar F2 thats sexy...


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Aug 24, 2012)

The original Contax RTS, first introduced in 1975.  It featured state-of-the-art Japanese electronics, a body designed by Porsche, and superb German lenses.

I owned one of these for about a year.  Bought it just a few months after they came out.   I always had people stop and ask about the camera when I was out shooting.  I sold it and went back to shooting Nikons.  It is still the sexiest camera I ever owned.  Even better looking than my Zone VI 4x5....


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 24, 2012)

I think my new toy is pretty sexy, specially with a Jupiter 8 mounted on it.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)

I owned the more modern RX, another sexy 35MM Contax. You really can't appreciate these things until you pick one up. Not only do they look nice, they're better built than ANYTHING. They weigh an absolute ton, but are so well balanced and ergonomic (ergonomics were designed by Porche), it was way more comfortable than my current plastic fantastic.






(Contax System)

The 645 remains my dream machine:





With vertical grip and Kodak DCSPro 645
(Contax 645)






(Contax 645 AF Camera and Lens Specifications)

What I wouldn't give for a digital G:





(http://www.stevehuffphoto.com/2010/05/07/the-friday-film-the-contax-g2/)

If there is any potential in a camera brand gone by, the Contax G is it. If Kyocera doesn't, someone absolutely _must_ resurrect this.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2012)

Rick Waldroup said:


> The original Contax RTS, first introduced in 1975.  It featured state-of-the-art Japanese electronics, a body designed by Porsche, and superb German lenses.
> 
> I owned one of these for about a year.  Bought it just a few months after they came out.   I always had people stop and ask about the camera when I was out shooting.  I sold it and went back to shooting Nikons.  It is still the sexiest camera I ever owned.  Even better looking than my Zone VI 4x5....



These cameras not only looked sexy, they FELT absolutely sexy...sensual...luxurious...the body covering was very soft to the touch...it was absolutely unlike that of ANY OTHER camera I have ever felt...the covering was ever-so-slightly "squishy", for lack of a better term! *"Like fine Corinthian leather!*" as Ricardo Montalban used to say...no, wait...that was the Chrysler Cordoba's seats...and Corinthian leather is the kind of leather that simply does not exist!


----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)

^^ exactly! it's hard to explain. The covering isn't "soft", but "luxuriously squishy".

I never owned a camera that was just so amazing actually use. It was really easy to forget about the camera and just focus on photography.

And the focus assist on the RX was the BEST. Period.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 24, 2012)

Currently this one..  and I pretend she is an F4s.....


View attachment 18200


----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)

... Leica is like a Rolls Royce, nice for the old stuffy crowed. Contax is like a Maserati.

(look what you people have done, unleashed the contaxian in me)


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 24, 2012)

unpopular said:


> What I wouldn't give for a digital G:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to shoot a Contax G system for a number of years. It certainly was a sweet little camera. I rank that 28mm Biogon as one of the 5 best optics I've ever used over a 35 year career. I sold the G system when I finally made the full switch to digital. Still a pang or two of nostalgia, but I wouldn't swap back.

Joe


----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)

I know what you mean, but at the same time I kind of feel like Kyocera abandoned the brand too early. I can understand why they did, but I think that today they are probably kicking themselves over it.

The Digital G could have really given Leica competition for the M9 Digital. I suspect that if Zeiss does go digital, it will be under the Contax name and that there will be a Digital G and some possibly at some point some kind of Digital R-series. Currently there just isn't a whole lot of option in luxury end, aside from Leica and possibly Fuji.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is an oldie-but-goodie...VERY sexy when actually seen up-close and personal....the Rolleiflex 2.8 F....

Photography Matters: Just one camera? This would be it. The Rolleiflex 2.8F


----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)

For me the Rolleicord was always just a TLR. But the 6008 always sparked my imagination





(equipment |*phoTon)

Always been well outside my budget, the Arcbody is by far my favorite from Hasselblad





(http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/nikon/hasselblad/cameras/hasselmodels/models/arc.htm)

The mamiya Press Super 23 was always a beautiful camera:


(http://www.flickr.com/photos/dsevilla/2122540587/)

With its horrible ergonomics, dim viewfinder, dim ground glass, heavy, fragile with weird, difficult to use movements, it was always better to look at than to actually use. I've spent hundreds, if not thousands trying.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Aug 25, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I know what you mean, but at the same time I kind of feel like Kyocera abandoned the brand too early. I can understand why they did, but I think that today they are probably kicking themselves over it.
> 
> The Digital G could have really given Leica competition for the M9 Digital. I suspect that if Zeiss does go digital, it will be under the Contax name and that there will be a Digital G and some possibly at some point some kind of Digital R-series. Currently there just isn't a whole lot of option in luxury end, aside from Leica and possibly Fuji.



How cool would it be to have a digital Contax G system.:heart:

I, too, shot a G for several years for my personal work.  As others have mentioned, the lenses were excellent.  Super sharp, small, lightweight, and relatively inexpensive compared to other lenses on the market at that time.


----------



## Helen B (Aug 25, 2012)

unpopular said:


> For me the Rolleicord was always just a TLR. But the 6008 always sparked my imagination



The SL 66 SE is/was my favourite of the Rolleiflexes - so much so that I have three of them, or 0.1% of the total production run.





> The mamiya Press Super 23 was always a beautiful camera:
> 
> View attachment 18218
> (Mamiya Super 23 polaroid tribute | Flickr - Photo Sharing!)
> ...



That and the simpler Universal. Great lenses, nice big negs and a couple of lenses that will cover the whole frame of 3.25 x 4.25 instant film.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a D100 that was stripped.  It's all nude now.  Pretty hawt.  I keep her away from the D800.  After all, he's just a little boy.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 25, 2012)

just picked up a Pentax auto 110 Super!
Petite and Sexy!

View attachment 18289View attachment 18290


----------



## Derrel (Aug 25, 2012)

The Mamiya Press 23 was...so...sooo "Mamiya"...meaning the absolute opposite of sexy...

Now on the other hand, Linhof made a press camera that still burns in my mind from my single camera show encounter with it...a full system, fitted hard case, immaculate, priced at a "Firm" used car price point, 15 years ago...the Linhof Technika 70...zOMG, what a a sexy beast!!!!

http://www.fotoduo.com/images/Technika_70_2008.pdf


and also

Google Image Result for http://infocast.nl/storage/LinhofPress70b.jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1316034035042


----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)

I always thought the Technika was ugly!

Nevertheless I bid on one a few months ago.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)

Perhaps "sexy" isn't the right word...







(http://www.chinaphotography.com/forum/thread-85728-1-90.html)

But the Graflex XL was an interesting camera with some very interesting lenses - plus the wierdest lens mount design ever conceived, actually mounting through the helical.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm not even sure if this camera is sexy, or just silly.





(History of Gowland Cameras. Periodic updates about the camera making creations of Peter Gowland)

I mean, what possible use would there be for an 8x10 TLR made out heavy gauge metal?

Regardless, touché on the coupled tilt mechanism.... apparently though, you can buy it from Peter Gowland, you'll need to supply your own matched lenses, though.


----------



## skieur (Aug 27, 2012)

Leica R4 gold or the limited Leica R4 camoflage edition.

skieur


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 27, 2012)

skieur said:


> Leica R4 gold or the limited Leica R4 camoflage edition.
> 
> skieur




I will see your Leica R4 Camo and raise you a Canon OD F1.


----------



## ceejtank (Aug 27, 2012)

One of the most messed up amazon reviews I've ever read was on this camera...

Amazon.com: B. Mann "Biggie"'s review of Hasselblad H4D-50 Medium Format DSLR Camer...=



ChristopherCoy said:


> The Hasselblad 500cm. They're like a fine wine.... they only get better with age.
> 
> View attachment 16355
> 
> ...


----------

